# Determining Age for NFAA Youth Divisions



## jeff_r (Sep 25, 2010)

If this is not the correct forum please let me know which one and I will post my question there.

I heard at our recent state target tournament that the NFAA changed how age is determined for the youth divisions. I thought it was the archers age on the day of the tournament. I heard something about their age through March. I have looked in the constitution and bylaws on the NFAA sight and still cannot see where it has changed. I like to go back to the rule books when I hear something that sounds odd or confusing.

So, how does NFAA determine age for youth divisions now?

Any clarification would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Here's what the NFAA Constitution and By-Laws (2013-2014 edition) says about juniors' age in competition:

B. Junior:
1. Is provided for male and female archers in age groups of NFAA Young Adult (15 through 17 years of age), NFAA Youth (age 12 through 14), NFAA Cub (under 12 years of age).
1.1 No archer may compete with or against archers of another junior division in any official National or Sectional championship tournament.
1.2 Archers may elect to compete in any higher division, junior or adult, with written parental consent. An NFAA form in triplicate shall be provided for parental orguardian signature. One copy must be filed with NFAA Headquarters and one copy with the state association Secretary. Once this option has been exercised the archer may not revert back.
1.3 The NFAA Cub, Youth and Young Adult archers are eligible for 20 pins and other awards in the same manner as adult division.
1.4 Archer’s date of birth must appear on his/her official membership card. Any Junior archer who has a birthday during a tournament will be allowed to complete that tournament in the age group that he/she started in.
1.5 Recognized shooting styles for Junior Division archers shall be only the following styles:
NFAA Young Adult, Youth, Cub:
Freestyle
Freestyle Limited
Bowhunter FreestyleBarebow
Freestyle Limited Recurve

The only part of this that has changed recently is that Juniors (Young Adult, Youth, and Cub) can now compete as Bowhunter Freestyle, in addition to the other styles (Freestyle, Freestyle Limited, Barebow, Freestyle Limited Recurve) that were previously recognized.

Hope that answers your question.

There may be other organizations that use other cut-off ages and other "as of" dates. For example, USA Archery uses the archer's age as of the end of the year.


----------



## jeff_r (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I was reading it the same way. However, the guys running our shoot this weekend may be getting information from somewhere else. They were saying that the NFAA was changing to be more in line with other archery orgs. I think the NFAA is the simplest and most fair when it comes to determining age. Whatever age you are the day of the shoot is what division you shoot in. Simple, easy to understand, why mess with it. Thanks again.


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

our club uses the age when turment year starts, if 15 at start shot that year is that age group and so on, no chane in middle of year.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Jeff you are correct, the only thing I would add is age determination is the first day of the shoot so if the shooter turns the next level on sunday but the shoot started on sat and it is a two day shoot then the lower age will be in effect.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

jeff_r said:


> They were saying that the NFAA was changing to be more in line with other archery orgs.


NFAA did make some changes this year, but it affects folks on the OTHER end of the age spectrum.

Now, 

C. Senior:
A Senior Division for archers ages 50 and older, a Silver Senior Division for archers age 60 and older, and a Master Senior Division for archers age 70 and older shall be provided at National and Sectional (Indoor and Outdoor) tournaments. Any archer may compete in only one Division; however, those age 50 and older may compete as either an Adult or Senior, those age 60 and older may compete as either an Adult, Senior or Silver Senior, and those age 70 and older may compete as either an Adult, Senior, Silver Senior or Master Senior.

Used to be (for NFAA) just Senior at 55+ and Master Senior at 65+.

The ten-year age brackets starting at age 50 are more common in other organizations.


----------

